# What was the worst experience you've had with another player in your town?



## WonderK (Jun 8, 2014)

We've all have had many experience in animal crossing. Some good. Some bad. What was the worst experience you've had though? Specifically, with another player (don't mention names please)? Worst experience I had was in City Folk when I invited a new player who said she was relatively new to the series. She was pretty polite and we played for about an hour or so. She suddenly left randomly and I figured she got bored and left. Little did I know that she stole 16 golden roses from my town. Never saw her again. Ever since, I've asked people to tell me they're leaving before they do so.

How about you?


----------



## Kairii (Jun 9, 2014)

That's pretty rude.
I can't say I've had any bad experiences yet. I've had to tell people repeatedly to stop running, however. They destroyed a number of flowers because they think they can run in spurts and get away with it. Luckily, none of the flowers were too important. Sigh.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 9, 2014)

Kairii said:


> That's pretty rude.
> I can't say I've had any bad experiences yet. I've had to tell people repeatedly to stop running, however. They destroyed a number of flowers because they think they can run in spurts and get away with it. Luckily, none of the flowers were too important. Sigh.



It was the most rude experience I've had in my animal crossing career. I don't mind as much if someone accidentally killed one of my flowers via running and they apologize for it. It's a complete insult if you steal, though.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

I've actually never had people in my town to have this as a problem


----------



## jolokia (Jun 9, 2014)

Nobody's done anything bad in my town except for the one kid ages ago who came in to get some sigs and left with my sole (at the time) orange tulip. It was in a big clump of random basic flowers so I guess she thought I wouldn't notice. I did, but only after I'd already left a good feedback, so I just sent her a slightly snotty PM and got on with my life. Made another orange tulip a few days later anyway and now my town's full of them. 

TBT people are mostly good people.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jun 9, 2014)

this happen not on belltree forum but in a different place

me and my friend (we call him Finn) invite a kid to Finn's town that said he could give us a gold axe for free which at the time no one in our group knew how to get one
so we let him come to Finn's town and he said that he want to explore Finn's town so he did that and when he was done he gave us the axe, we was so happy
but little did we know he cut down all the perfect orange trees when we wasn't watching, it was so sad  it took Finn ages to grew them, but in the end we found him and he got banned, yay


----------



## krielle (Jun 9, 2014)

I've never really had any really bad experience with anyone in my town.
The worst that ever happened to me was letting someone in and they ran around everywhere
without my permission. I ended up flicking the wifi switch because he was talking to _every_
one of my villagers without asking me. Luckily nothing was stolen.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 9, 2014)

Worse one was when I asked here if a few people could visit my town a few times so I could get my visits up to 200 for the badge. Well, when one person came by, she had never gone to anyone's town before so it was new for her. She picked up one of my flowers which was near my board and I told her to put it back. She did. Then she runs off towards Retail before I ended the session. Then I told her back on TBT that it was rude to take people's flowers (even though she said it was an "accident") and to run off on her own without my permission.

Nothing was stolen, but it was annoying that I had to babysit someone. She said that it was an accident and didn't know any etiquette about online play but after I linked her the general rules you follow when visiting a town, she was still resisting and being defensive.

But one good experience I had with another player was when I let a girl come to my town to sell crowns because hats were on premium. But I had to go eat dinner and she said not to worry and that she would just keep doing what she was doing while I was gone. She stuck to her word and she was so nice. This trade was done on gamefaqs too where there are lots of scammers and thieves.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

I've gone AFK in my town before with my friends, but while I was gone, someone stole all of my fruit from the trees and stole hybrids/anything worth anything on the ground and left. Seriously. I cleaned out my entire friends list after that.

That, of course, was on ACC. I haven't gotten any bad users from TBT yet ^^

I'm one of those people who would feel guilty ruining someone's town UwU That's why I can't bring myself to steal anything xD


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> this happen not on belltree forum but in a different place
> 
> me and my friend (we call him Finn) invite a kid to Finn's town that said he could give us a gold axe for free which at the time no one in our group knew how to get one
> so we let him come to Finn's town and he said that he want to explore Finn's town so he did that and when he was done he gave us the axe, we was so happy
> but little did we know he cut down all the perfect orange trees when we wasn't watching, it was so sad  it took Finn ages to grew them, but in the end we found him and he got banned, yay



What board do you go on that bans people for that?

I've never had bad experiences, and even if I did, I wouldn't really care. It's not that big of a deal to me but if I really wanted to I could just cut the wifi. It'd probably help me in making me think of new ways to improve my town anyways. :L


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 9, 2014)

I've never had anything like that, I don't really like to invite people to just hang in my town, but most of my visitors that I've had were really nice. They usually ask my permission if they want to walk around in my town or talk with my villagers and none of them ever tried to take my flowers or anything like that. 
Buut I find it extremely rude to someone to just come to your town and mess it up. I have heard a lot that some visitors come over and steal your flowers and fruits and leave trash on ground or something.. I seriously don't get why people do that...?


----------



## hanzy (Jun 9, 2014)

The only bad thing that's ever happened to me is that I told someone they could take 2 of my blue roses, but instead they took 8  so yeah lol. Not really that bad


----------



## LyricalLALA (Jun 9, 2014)

I've yet to have a bad experience in my town so far...thank goodness. However, on the island some girl asked me if I wanted to pay 500,000 bells for a crown...I just had to drop the bells first. Lol ok. That was more stupid than bad.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 9, 2014)

My Wifi won't even let me do that.


----------



## morifarty (Jun 9, 2014)

My worst experience was when I let someone into my town to buy a couple of dresses, and then I let her look around for a little while after that. She was really nice and talkative, but I had to do a quick chore and I didn't want to be rude and kick her out, so I said I would be right back. When I came back, all of my pink hybrids were gone (I had like.... 20 lol) as well as most of my perfect fruit. Now I tend to be more wary about letting people into my town!


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't really invite strangers to my town because it's so ugly, but my sister often visits me. She shakes my trees and throws beans on me and my villagers. Then she laughs and shouts rude stuff :-----o And she has threatened to stomp my jacobs ladders :----( I know she doesn't actually do anything bad and she's just playing around but if she did that in other people's towns that would be sooo rude lol


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 9, 2014)

I haven't had any really bad experiences, but I HATE it when people run without asking.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm really careful when I have visitors.Nothing bad has ever happened, and I have had over 500 people in my town.My daughter however loves to pick up my game when I'm busy, and messes up my paths, changes the wall and floors in my houses, rearranges my furniture, etc.She thinks it's hillarious when I pick up my game, and see what she did.It's nothing that can't easily be fixed, but I really don't have time for that.lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 9, 2014)

Luckily I have yet to have a horrible experience.


----------



## Zane (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been playing online for less than a month, so far all of my experiences have ranged from good to wonderful


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 9, 2014)

The only bad experience I remember having was when this girl came to my town for signatures. It was a pretty weird start to begin with, she kept using different Dr. Shrunk faces over and over again until I finally told her to follow me for my villagers. 

She kept running around weirdly and not really talking to villagers until she bumped into Fauna. 

Fauna was apparently her ultimate dreamie and she spent at least 10 minutes (10 minutes!!) chatting to her in her house. I was getting annoyed.  

When she exited Fauna's house, I lead her to villagers but she kept running around doing her thing. Needless to say I was happy when she was done and ended the wi-fi session quickly afterwards -_- 

I understand Fauna was her dreamie, but she didn't need to spend so long with her. It's a little inconsiderate of my time :/


----------



## Lou (Jun 9, 2014)

I started playing ACNL not very long ago, so I did rude things without knowing 

I never had any of the AC game series (and never had a a Nintendo DS either, hehe)

I didn't know about this site, and exchanged friend codes from facebook.

I think the worse I have done was to take lots of orange from someones town, not knowing they took time to grow back  But I gave them peaches in return.
I guess i didn't know how precious things were in this game.  (flowers, cedars, etc.)

My gates were open all the time, so people came and go. there was one person who asked me all the time if i had cedars, or fossils, without knowing they were thought for in the game, same for talking to my villagers.

But now I know the etiquettes! and follow them


----------



## Naisu_boato (Jun 9, 2014)

My second town (horror themed town almost done...) I had no bad stuff happen...luckily. My first town I had never played any AC title before. I had a Japanese girl over so I thought hey cool, since I know a little Japanese and all. I was showing her around  well as another girl I just met. Things seemed ok till the one girl started walking around freely...too freely. Then suddenly left I didn't know what that implies yet. So after the other girl left I noticed why she left...took my only 2 gold roses, and my blue roses. I had not gotten a lot of hybrids by then. So I ask her if she knew anything about them, I was told to die and she logged out.


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 9, 2014)

Naisu_boato said:


> So after the other girl left I noticed why she left...took my only 2 gold roses, and my blue roses. I had not gotten a lot of hybrids by then. So I ask her if she knew anything about them, I was told to die and she logged out.



Woah that is really intense I'm really sorry that happened to you ._.


----------



## Naisu_boato (Jun 9, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> Woah that is really intense I'm really sorry that happened to you ._.



Eh, it happens. I had an English girl one time take gold roses behind trees thinking I wouldn't see it. Still the worst was that Japanese girl... しね (die) is just messed up. You live and you learn.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 9, 2014)

This topic describes my worst experience with another player: "Changed my mind about having guests." 

As for a much less disgusting example, one person acted fun, carefree, etc., in order to befriend me then completely changed behavior when arriving at my town for the first time. She ran around immediately without saying anything, demanded I go where she wanted (without bothering to specify where she was), then demanded I dupe certain items that caught her eye in my main house. 

I was unfamiliar with the details, and remained uncomfortable, about duping, so offered to buy her the items instead, and have them available the next day (she demanded the duping of cheap, orderable items). This suggestion seemed to leave her confused; she became more aggressive in her replies, and finally flipped the switch.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 9, 2014)

To say the least, I've met some crazy people.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 9, 2014)

I haven't had any bad experiences, thankfully, since I've only started letting strangers into my town recently (when I joined this forum, pretty much) and I'm careful to keep an eye on them and lay down the basic rules before we start. If someone tried to steal or destroy things or was just making me waste time by spending ages talking to a villager, I'd probably just end the wifi session.

Stories about people seemingly leaving but staying in the town wrecking things are a reason why I don't find it so bad when a visitor is lazy and tells me to just kick them out when they're done. At least that way I'm sure they've left without having to walk them to the station.

I just couldn't bring myself to steal from someone's town or destroy it, I'd just feel bad that they'd been nice enough to invite me into their towns and I was wrecking stuff, including things that take hours of playing.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 9, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> I've never really had any really bad experience with anyone in my town.
> The worst that ever happened to me was letting someone in and they ran around everywhere
> without my permission. I ended up flicking the wifi switch because he was talking to _every_
> one of my villagers without asking me. Luckily nothing was stolen.



I do think it is kind of inconsiderate to run all over the place in a persona town, But I don't think there should be a problem with them talking to your villagers, could that make something bad happen?


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

Haven't had any bad experiences thankfully. 

I've had some really good ones though


----------



## Mariah (Jun 10, 2014)

In Wild World, my town got bricked. I had the town for six years.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2014)

Luckily whenever I've had anyone in my town, it's for trading and whatnot. They're in my sight at ALL times and they ALWAYS keep contact with me. We drop the items or lead each other to the moving villager and then say thanks and goodbyes. I've never had someone run off randomly. They are super nice and attentive to what they're doing in my town. 

Hopefully I will never have a bad experience.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 12, 2014)

When I was first playing, I used to just keep adding people to my DS for trades, and pretty fast I had a HUGE number of people on there. One time I was in the middle of a big trade, and someone just randomly showed up to my town, and started running around. I didn't know them, except from a quick trade I had done with them a few days earlier. I was so surprised and the fact that they just walked off into my town without a word, I had to cut the wifi, and ended up feeling so foolish with both parties. 

The trade person was annoyed with me. The person that had shown up messaged me on the forum and said I was mean, because they had been used to just showing up to people's towns in previous games. I guess some people consider an open gate an invitation. Anyway, I felt really crappy about the whole thing, and from then on, I learned to just delete people I didn't know from my DS, so they wouldn't feel "invited" every time I opened my gates.


----------



## Wabty (Jun 12, 2014)

some jerk stole my flipping gold roses!!! luckily i noticed and flipped the power off, but it made me so mad


----------



## Alice (Jun 13, 2014)

I was waiting to pay someone and they were taking a particularly long time. I fell asleep. Woke up to my town destroyed. Half the flowers I took the time to lay out for my paths were gone. They dug about 5000 holes into my ground and dumped a bunch of reorderables all over thew place.

In WW, my town was ruined twice. I was seeded once, and a rock was placed in front of my door the other time.


----------



## LostNoob (Jun 13, 2014)

Due to my slow internet, I very rarely go online in Animal Crossing, save from a few times on ACtrade on reddit, but I was going to there towns.
So I mostly play local with friends, one time in WW a friend got hold of a golden axe, and celebrated by cutting a bunch of trees down... jerk...
So yeah, that's all.

Reading this makes me nervous about how well my towns going to last when I finally get better internet and open the floodgates lol.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, in my cycling town, someone adopted a villager off me and didn't even bother to say thank you or leave me feedback. Better yet, it was a pretty popular villager and the next day, they tried auctioning and trading the villager off even though I asked them not to.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 13, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> I do think it is kind of inconsiderate to run all over the place in a persona town, But I don't think there should be a problem with them talking to your villagers, could that make something bad happen?



Ya I don't understand why people have a problem with that either. I don't care if someone talks to my villagers. The worst that happens is the villager keeps mentioning them in the future. But they do that with anyone who talks to them in a dream too, so can't control that.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't had anything too horrendous happen, luckily enough.  I did have someone steal a couple of StreetPass items that I had lying in front of the train station, but I suppose that's pretty minimal in the grand scope of crappy things someone could do while visiting my town.

I've also had a few people adopt villagers from me (free of charge) who never bothered to say thank you, but that's bound to happen on occasion when you cycle.


----------



## Camillion (Jun 13, 2014)

Chickensmoothie is great, I've never had problems. As far as TBT I've never really had visitors yet, so we'll see...


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

The first problem I had is when someone accidental over payed me but I don't really know if that counts as a problem


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 14, 2014)

I think the worst thing I've had happen had to be about a year ago in City Folk. I'm a member over on the ACC forums as well, and I had a person in my town delivering a prize from a giveaway... Tons of royal crowns, one of the Gracie furniture series and a bunch of other random stuff. Anyhow, someone else came over I was receiving the giveaway and stole all the royal crowns while I was saying thanks and goodbye to the delivery person. Luckily, I was able to get ahold of the delivery person afterward and she offered to bring me another prize. I never heard from the thief again, but I gave her a bad rating and immediately removed her from my friend roster.

There was another situation that I stopped before it got out of hand, again in City Folk. I invited a guest in my town just to hang out and they asked for fruit. I said sure, go ahead. They proceed to pull out their axe and start going to town on my fruit trees. But this time, I knew to end party and I did. They private messaged me afterwards and asked me what my problem was, my reply was "My problem? I gave you permission to pick fruit, which means you shake the tree, not chop it down." They said I was over-reacting, so I removed them from my friend roster as well and gave them a bad rating. 

My lesson learned? 1. I don't add people until I'm ready for them to come over, I try to only have 1 guest at a time and I ask that anyone wanting to visit my town message me first. And 2, if someone wants fruit from my town, I pick it myself.


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 15, 2014)

A while ago I had some rare orderable items which I was letting people catalog (catalog meaning pick the item up & drop it so that they can order it from their catalog when they get back to their town), and one of the people took all the items they could stuff into their pockets and left while I was helping someone else.

I don't really get why, since they were _orderable_ items and none of the ones they took were super expensive.
I had to shut that down & reorder all the items I was missing which was super annoying. A 'ruined it for everybody' situation.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually never had any bad experiences with online interaction. All the WiFi play I have done has been with people on this forum and they all have been wonderful, nice, friendly and generous people


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 16, 2014)

It wasnt in mine but i went to somones town for a villager, (MARSHAL!) And i checked the map, and she had him, so i then dropped the bells, at that moment a girl (Her Partner in crime i guess,) Came to her town saving the game, the girl then cut her wifi and deleted my friend code.

I lost 30 million during this trade.


----------



## mayordan (Jun 16, 2014)

nobody has really dont anything bad in my town except i offer to help people a lot and like
right now im helping someone who is resetting their town and i have a bunch of their junk being stored in my town (not that i mind) the only bad part is its been like 2 - 3 days .. i know it can take a while to reset a town but still :-( i dont like clutter and she said it wouldn't take her long ... if she decides to not get her stuff i have like an extra free princess set and 2 sloppy sets B)​


----------



## natalie (Jun 16, 2014)

It happened a few days ago with someone on here. He was giving away a villager, and he said i could have her. I posted on his profile to use a different fc. about 5 minutes later, I find this on my profile 

I was just kinda shocked, nobody on here has been so curt with me. Then on the thread he wrote this:  I must have really pissed him off if he was second guessing his entire cycling career, oops. So anyway, when I got at his town, he didnt say hello, and didnt move, so I just walked my way over to the villagers house and asked her to move. About .5 seconds after I was done talking to her, he ended the session.


----------



## mayordan (Jun 16, 2014)

natalie said:


> It happened a few days ago with someone on here. He was giving away a villager, and he said i could have her. I posted on his profile to use a different fc. about 5 minutes later, I find this on my profile View attachment 50936
> I was just kinda shocked, nobody on here has been so curt with me. Then on the thread he wrote this: View attachment 50937 I must have really pissed him off if he was second guessing his entire cycling career, oops. So anyway, when I got at his town, he didnt say hello, and didnt move, so I just walked my way over to the villagers house and asked her to move. About .5 seconds after I was done talking to her, he ended the session.


well it kinda makes sense for him to get annoyed ....
why would you post on his profile about the adoption you were doing ???
that makes no sense tbh
also jw are you the person who rudely exclaimed "what the ****" on his thread after he ended the session ??​


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 16, 2014)

thankfully i haven't had bad experiences ??? hopefully it stays that way oh god


----------



## macuppie (Jun 16, 2014)

One time a girl was running in my town and destroyed my ONLY purple rose. She didn't even care and I saw her do it. She was just like whatever and I called her out for it later and was like Oh I did? Sorry -_-. It wasn't from TBT though.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2014)

I've had tons of visitors and everyone has been just perfect. My town has probably close to 1000 hybrids but not a single one have ever been stolen or accidently trampled. Maybe I've just been lucky? I actually think that most people on here are nice and trustworthy.


----------



## natalie (Jun 16, 2014)

mayordan said:


> well it kinda makes sense for him to get annoyed ....
> why would you post on his profile about the adoption you were doing ???
> that makes no sense tbh
> also jw are you the person who rudely exclaimed "what the ****" on his thread after he ended the session ??​



he was hosting the adoption...


----------



## mayordan (Jun 17, 2014)

natalie said:


> he was hosting the adoption...


but if theres an adoption thread why would you post on his profile
it doesnt make any sense​


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 17, 2014)

guys stop fighting srysly

worst experience I have is with people who run off paths like stop

I dont wifi much tho so


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 19, 2014)

natalie said:


> It happened a few days ago with someone on here.



I don't know the story like other users apparently do but something else was probably pissing him off. You were probably not the first person doing that and he probably ended up being annoyed. If he's a cycler he probably needs to keep stuff organised and people posting outside the thread probably makes that harder, especially if he has stuff to do instead of just staring at the forum for hours. I think it might also be a way of keeping the whole process more transparent. That's the feeling I'm getting, at least.



debinoresu said:


> worst experience I have is with people who run off paths like stop



Can you explain how this is annoying? Unless they're trampling my flowers or trying to sneak away (especially after reading some of the experiences here...) I wouldn't mind someone not sticking to my path, I can't bother following my path neatly most of the time either.


----------



## feavre (Jun 19, 2014)

My boyfriend wanted New Leaf because I was obsessed.  I've been a fan since I was very young but he didn't have a 3DS or new leaf.  But he knew I loved it so he bought the 3DS and new leaf so we could play together.  WELLL he came to my town and started trampling my flowers and stealing my stuff.  I had to flip the wireless on him.  
It's okay we designed each other wedding QRs and I was in the process of making a church to get AC married in   Yeah we broke up first though so if anyone wants to get AC married or something hit me up hahahaha


----------



## Geoni (Jun 20, 2014)

Yesterday I ran across a female player on the island and she just went up to me and started flirting and eventually threw a bunch of ERP lines, so I took her on the hammer tour, said *hammers you* and then repeatedly bonked her with a hammer. And then for some reason my net went down in the middle of the game.


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Jun 20, 2014)

Once on the island I had someone (I'm assuming a much younger kid) start harassing me for bells and was constantly begging for free stuff, out of nowhere. I explained that he could earn his money just like everyone else and I wasn't going to give him anything for free. He kept running around scaring bugs away, and still kept begging and asking me why I was ignoring him. 

Eventually I got fed up and told him off, and he flipped wi-fi. Luckily he was too busy scaring bugs away and I didn't lose anything, but it was annoying. I just wanted a nice quiet evening hunting bugs and had to babysit. Some people...


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 21, 2014)

Malta_Crossing said:


> Once on the island I had someone (I'm assuming a much younger kid) start harassing me for bells and was constantly begging for free stuff, out of nowhere. I explained that he could earn his money just like everyone else and I wasn't going to give him anything for free. He kept running around scaring bugs away, and still kept begging and asking me why I was ignoring him.
> 
> Eventually I got fed up and told him off, and he flipped wi-fi. Luckily he was too busy scaring bugs away and I didn't lose anything, but it was annoying. I just wanted a nice quiet evening hunting bugs and had to babysit. Some people...



I've been lucky and haven't run into this yet, but it's not uncommon from seeing other boards. I have to admit, I started selecting "The Whole World" when asked where I want to go and that's part of the reason why.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Jun 21, 2014)

I just had a lot of hybrids stolen and a few Jacobs ladder. most people from here have been wonderful thou


----------



## otter. (Jun 22, 2014)

Hmmmm, I was nice enough to let a random stranger from somewhere (not sure where) go into my old town. He proceeded to dig holes everywhere and pretty much greifed hardcore before I even noticed what he was doing (I don't usually follow people around). But yeah, let's just say I had a lot of holes to fill in and patterns to replace. Never again will I do that though, I always try to get to know the person and whatnot before I let them into my town.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 22, 2014)

Some random person (I don't even remember adding them) came and trashed my town. Thankfully I caught them and flicked the wifi switch before anything was set permanent. I saw the funny side of it though.

I've not really had anything other than good experiences really though.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 23, 2014)

I haven't really had any bad experiences, but I have had a _really annoying_ one *ugh*

Someone agreed to buy Genji off me for 3mil, but they only gave me 300k. At the time I was too shy to say anything *blush* but then I PM'd them to try and get the rest of the bells.
They replied to me, but they were so vague and would never answer my specific questions (e.g what time zone are you in?). As a result we weren't able to meet again for like 2 weeks! And they liked to 'forget' why I wanted money... 

When we finally did meet, they spent an hour just like playing in my town (I was too shy to ask again), and when I finally did ask they were like "oh I'm tired now can we play later". 
Eventually I reasoned with them and they gave me the bells, _which were in their pockets the entire time._ Wtf??

I didn't end up getting the full amount but by this stage who cares lol.


----------



## Myles (Jun 23, 2014)

I was brick seeded 3 times in AC:WW. I had to fix it with my AR two times. |:


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 23, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Well, in my cycling town, someone adopted a villager off me and didn't even bother to say thank you or leave me feedback. Better yet, it was a pretty popular villager and the next day, they tried auctioning and trading the villager off even though I asked them not to.


That sucks. Did you talk to him or her after you saw them auctioning the villager?


----------



## SilverSun247 (Jun 24, 2014)

I was making a trade with someone and when we finished, he asked if he could look around. I said yes. He bought out every single store and wrote alot of profanity on my Board.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 25, 2014)

One time I was giving Ankha to someone on another forum site. She said she would pay 15 million for her. She told me how many bad experiences she had with this stuff so she asked if she could get the villager first then pay. I said yes. When she came out she said she was going to go get the money. But she just wrote a bunch of swear words on my board and left. I knew I should've stayed with her...


----------



## Nova452 (Jun 25, 2014)

My friend stole all my flower hybrids...


----------

